# Beef ribs for dinner ?/ pics of progress



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I managed to score some beef ribs today =D> . I’m going to do them up tomorrow with some stuffed banana peppers , stuffed shroms, and some onion soup mix potatoes…..My plan is to season the ribs with s&p, garlic and onion powder and some type of green herb….My question is at what temp should I cook the ribs at (smoker temp) and as a rough guess how long are they going to take? I plan on using Oak as the wood of choice. Thanks in advance


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 19, 2006)

Did mine like the pork ribs. About 225* for about 5-6 hours


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to know how they turn out.  I asked about beef ribs this weekend, but Hubby said he thought it would be hard to get them tender.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I want to know how they turn out.  I asked about beef ribs this weekend, but Hubby said he thought it would be hard to get them tender.


I did some at the AIH party and was flying blind I don't even know the cut they were and I had to cook them hotter than I would have liked ...However those came out nice and tender. I'm not planning on using foil or cooking them in a pan(I've seen that suggested in the Ledgends of Texas Q)...We like our bark...I'll let you know and if not I'm sure the missus will put in her .02 :razz:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Beef ribs for dinner ?*



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> I plan on using Oak as the wood of choice.


Oak is good for them. I used a native "Live Oak" last time.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Beef ribs for dinner ?*



			
				Green Hornet said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time I used oak I used it on pork ribs and I think I used to much, about 4 logs.......I think I may go with just one log and then switch to the lump.....


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 19, 2006)

I used one log, about 5 " diameter and 2' long and added 2"x 1' long as needed. Gives me better temp control on a slow cook. You can use a milder wood to start if you need and just add the Oak during the last part of the cook too.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 19, 2006)

The time will vary depending on the way they're trimmed or fat content. 
Cook them like they were pork spares and they will turn out fine. I agree 
that oak is a good smoke for beef.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I used one log, about 5 " diameter and 2' long and added 2"x 1' long as needed. Gives me better temp control on a slow cook. You can use a milder wood to start if you need and just add the Oak during the last part of the cook too.


I always thought that after a certain amount of time the meat gets saturated with the smoke and it will not take anymore.......I typically start my cook using wood for flavor and btus and then charcoal to finish the cook...I can get a more constant temp with just charcoal..IMO I think that my smoke chamber isn't big enough to use just wood for fuel on a warm day....or at least it's more of a pain in the @$$ to do so and get that nice blue smoke...On cooler days around here I've had good sucess with just wood as a fuel....I'm still learning about fire manegment in a smaller SFB.
What are your thoughts on this GH, I know you use a double barrel but....


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if you can saturate a cut of meat with too much smoke. I think it is easier to overwhelm a good cut of meat with a strong wood though. That is what I meant by starting off with a mild wood. I almost always use the Australian Pine, Virtualy no flavor there, but a good hard wood. Then about the last hour or so I add the flavoring wood like Orange or the Oak or Hicorky, I think it adds a lot at the end of the cook, on my cooker, granted. i don't use lump or charcoal at all, but if it works for you then by all means go with it!
Even though I have a big barrel to burn in I really do have to keep a close eye on temps. I get spikes pretty easy, and it is quick when they do happen, and ugly!  Takes longer to lower temps then to raise them in my cooker. I enjoy tinkering with it while I cook though. It kinda connects me with it.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it common to switch to charcoal?  We never use any charcoal unless it is a last resort (out of wood or something somewhere).  We cook with mesquite the entire time, but then again, we have an almost endless supply of it right now.  (My dad bought a small bull dozier and went a bit crazy pushing down the mesquite on their land ~100 acres.  We're just letting it season, then we'll go and cut it up and stack it at our house.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2006)

Witt, I did beef ribs about a week ago and I oversmoked em a little.  Had a slightly bitter taste.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Is it common to switch to charcoal?  We never use any charcoal unless it is a last resort (out of wood or something somewhere).  We cook with mesquite the entire time, but then again, we have an almost endless supply of it right now.  (My dad bought a small bull dozier and went a bit crazy pushing down the mesquite on their land ~100 acres.  We're just letting it season, then we'll go and cut it up and stack it at our house.


Allison from the pics I have seen of your pit it is a lot bigger than mine, I think that if mine was 1 1/2 times the size off what it is now I could burn just wood.  IMO charcaol is no different that people who burn down there logs...... Switching to just lump midway thru the cook works for me  I don't have a steady supply of wood and it is easier to get a consistant temp....I don't know how common this is. It just seems to work for me..


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

Ours being the reverse flow may also help some.  We've kept testing the temps inside the chamber, and we really are seeing very little temperature difference between the areas in the chamber - maybe 5 degree or so.  The thermometer on the outside is also reading what the grates are reading on the inside.  Once we finally got the channels in the bottom correct, the smoker has been a dream to operate.  While we were in the testing phase, it sure was a bear!


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll have to remember what you said about size mattering.  My MIL is buying a smoker this week after being inspired by our last Memorial Day cook (we took the smoker to their house and did briskets, country style pork ribs, and beans).  I know she is getting it from Academy, and I think the brand is New Braunsfels, but I don't know which model.  It looks like they make some small ones and some big ones.  If she gets one of the smaller ones, I may suggest that she go to charcoal or lump or use a combo of them if she is having trouble with too much smoke flavor, etc.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Ours being the reverse flow may also help some.  We've kept testing the temps inside the chamber, and we really are seeing very little temperature difference between the areas in the chamber - maybe 5 degree or so.  The thermometer on the outside is also reading what the grates are reading on the inside.  Once we finally got the channels in the bottom correct, the smoker has been a dream to operate.  While we were in the testing phase, it sure was a bear!


I have about a 25* variation between the dome and the grates.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

We didn't measure it anywhere from top to bottom.  RIght now, we only have the one grate in, so we just stuck in several oven thermometers along the grate ( I think we started with one in each corner, then moved to two along the middle, one at the fire box end and one at the opposite end. )  We have been very pleased.  With our other smoker, we were constantly rotating the locations of the food and spinning them to try to get somewhat of an even heat.  Now, we're spoiled!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> I'll have to remember what you said about size mattering.  My MIL is buying a smoker this week after being inspired by our last Memorial Day cook (we took the smoker to their house and did briskets, country style pork ribs, and beans).  I know she is getting it from Academy, and I think the brand is New Braunsfels, but I don't know which model.  It looks like they make some small ones and some big ones.  If she gets one of the smaller ones, I may suggest that she go to charcoal or lump or use a combo of them if she is having trouble with too much smoke flavor, etc.


Just keep in mind that this is what works for me. I'm sure people can get the results they want using just wood but I have found that this method is easier for me.. GH I also like to be a part of the cooking process it's just that at time's it is easier to use the lump and go take care of something else.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 19, 2006)

She has health problems that do not allow her to stand for long periods of time and limit her mobility (yeah, I can't really understand why she would want a big smoker).  If she has trouble doing it "her way", what ever that turns out to be, I'll tell my husband to suggest she think about incorporating some charcoal to see if it might be easier on her.

She wants us to come up for July 4th.  I can just see this all going downhill fast if she wants us to try to cook brisket or something for her on her new smoker.  I agree with everyone on here that has said that it takes time to get to know your smoker and get all the kinks out.  Oh well, we can always blame it on the actual cut of meat just being bad!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 19, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Then about the last hour or so I add the flavoring wood like *Orange* or the Oak or Hicorky.



hmmm, orange sounds interesting.  We'll have to see if we can find some (maybe online?).  Orange trees are a bit scarce in NY....

Buford has a couple of hotter spots on the grate but Dave has them all figured out, and it doesn't seem to be a signficant difference where we have to really move things around during the cook.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops--that was me, not dave, I didn't log myself in when I went online.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Beef Ribs before the rub




Beef Ribs rubbed  the ones on the left are a mephis style rub the right are s&p garlic and onion poweder




The missus was nice enough to prep the subatomic elephant turds last night. 




All wrapped up and ready to go




Ribs on Buford




Potatoes ready to go we didn’t have any premade onion soup mix so I added some onion powder and dehydrated onions to some beef stock the potatoes will be wrapped in foil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are some monster ribs!  You plan on wrapping the turds?


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good.  Hungry and lots of time before lunch.  :-X


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Those are some monster ribs!  You plan on wrapping the turds?


Sorry I was refering to wrapping the turds in bacon...I will foil the potatoes. Ribs 2.5 hrs in and the first batch of  SAET on.



Getting back to the fire management that was discussed earlier in the thread (I know it is kind of hard to see but) that little pile of coals is all I need on a nice day to get my pit in the 225-230* range.  When I add wood I leave the lid of the fire box open until the log catches fire good and then close the lid.  (That way I donâ€™t have to deal with â€œnew smokeâ€


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Ribs are coming along but I only used one oak log....I pulled a small piece off one of the ends and they are not very smokey. I am thinking about tossing on another oak log.......Any one have any thoughts..... :HAT:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

First batch of SAET are done and the ribs are coming along nicely. 



The second batch of SAET are on along with the stuffed shromms.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 20, 2006)

wittdog, those shrooms look like something my wife would love. do you have a recipe you use ? do you cook them for a specific amount of time or till they look done ?
as for me, I will cook them....but eating them is against my own rule..never eat anything that closely related to jock itch


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> wittdog, those shrooms look like something my wife would love. do you have a recipe you use ? do you cook them for a specific amount of time or till they look done ?
> as for me, I will cook them....but eating them is against my own rule..never eat anything that closely related to jock itch


I got them from the store allready stuffed.  I typically do them on the grill this is the first time on Buford...I usually cook'em till they look done they don't typically take long on the grill I've figure they are going to take quite a bit longer at the lower temps.....


----------



## cflatt (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand...and yes I do eat yogurt. Its just something my brother (squint on here) say to get out of eating mushrooms


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> I understand...and yes I do eat yogurt. Its just something my brother (squint on here) say to get out of eating mushrooms


 :lmao:  :lmao: 
I had to delete the last part of my question becuase I didn't feel like having another one of my threads locked/deleted. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good dog.  what's in the saet's?


Basiclly they are an ABT but instead of a jap they are nana peppers. The stuffing is cream cheesse, garlic & onion powder, cheddar cheese and left over pulled pork. I usually put chives in as well but we must not have had any when the wife stuffed them...The took 2 pieces of bacon to wrap. Ya got to love that...


----------



## cflatt (Jun 20, 2006)

understood.....it does seem like its your month in the sheep suit here

 :loony:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

:!:  and I am  starting to get a complex  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Well it is beginning to look like WDB may be finishing this cook...At the very least she will need to take the plate of food pic........


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Lookin' good Doggy man :!:


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 20, 2006)

here's a pic of the finished product:





Hope I did the pic link right-- if not hubby will fix it later.  

The mushrooms were great-- I love mushrooms  :!: 

Not too sure about the beef ribs, personally.  They were plenty tender, but they were pretty... beefy tasting.  Maybe I'm just accustomed to pork ribs?  But I will definitely be eating more later.  

The monster ABT's were good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2006)

Dang   Dogs,  That looks good


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great :!: 
Is that a fattie I see to the side?


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 20, 2006)

Ribs look great. Did beef ribs once the ribs had a little meat on them. I really like them. Would love to find some good beef ribs to try.

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

That looks really good !!!! =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great :!:
> Is that a fattie I see to the side?


Puffy, I think that is a stuffed shroom.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great :!:
> Is that a fattie I see to the side?



It's the onion soup potato, Lil' Puffy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he meant the thing next to the potato.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Well the boys liked the beef ribs and I did as well. I think the missus hang up was that I didn’t use sugar in the rub she likes her Q on the sweat side. The potatoes were darker than they typically are because I had to make a soup mix out of beef bouillon it was in a paste and really concentrated they were still good a little salty. I’ll be doing the beef ribs again I really liked them. They did come out nice and tender.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 21, 2006)

The way the kids are going at it,  they must be good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome!  I'm moving to West Seneca!!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Finney, you could be correct!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Was my cooking that bad that you guys couldn’t identify a stuffed mushroom?  
The bottom right is the onion soup potatoes and the bottom left is a stuffed mushroom


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't worry about it too much dog... it's just Puff and Larry.  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it too much dog... it's just Puff and Larry.  #-o


I was only having fun....I might have to get someone else to do the presentaion come comp time. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Was my cooking that bad that you guys couldn’t identify a stuffed mushroom?
> The bottom right is the onion soup potatoes and the bottom left is a stuffed mushroom


 #-o  Sorry bro', I was looking at the pic with beer goggles on  
It all looks great :!: 
I've tried stuft schrooms before and they never came out like that


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 22, 2006)

[quote="wittdog] I might have to get someone else to do the presentaion come comp time. :razz:[/quote]

Maybe Allison can do that after she adopts you  :!: 

Sorry that wasn't very clear in the pic.  It's hard to take good pics when all you want to do is eat the food that's there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

